# Recommendation for an excellent trainer in Durham Region/Toronto?



## GSD17 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey guys i have an 18 month old male German Shepherd and i love him to death. He's really a great excellent dog but he definitely needs some professional training when it comes to being able to walk off leash, and his behavior towards other dogs. 

He is great with other people, but needs some socializing with other dogs aswell. 

I live in Bowmanville, Ontario. About 40 minutes from Toronto. 

If anyone can recommend a great trainer we would be in your debt!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello, im in the gta not to far from you! I just signed my guy up for classes at paws above with ola, check her out! its in ajax..im in brooklin so def not as close for you, she just did a special with global news..maybe youtube that? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

GeminiK9.com | Dog Training | Dog Trainer


----------

